# Twin-Formation: Elgin Twinbar Details



## RMS37 (Nov 11, 2011)

I’m starting this thread as a posting area for information on and discussion of the history of the Sears Elgin Twin-Bar models. I have observed and gathered a lot of information on them and I hope that sharing that information and bringing up observations and questions about Twin-Bars will widen the amount of information we all have about these bikes.

Another thread, started by Npence,









						Elgin twin bar count | Classic Balloon Tire Bicycles 1933-1965
					

I thought it would be interesting to see how many twin bars are out there any model. Please post pics of the ones you have in your collection here is mine.




					thecabe.com
				




fired me up to act on this although it is something I have been trying to get up and running for a while. 

Npence’s thread is a calling for postings and photos of examples of Twin-Bars currently in our collections and I think that is a good place to display bicycles. I’d like to see this thread used to grow our collective understanding of the model and focus more on the history of the Twin-Bar rather than displaying projects or restorations for that reason alone. I also hope that in discussing these models and sharing our observations we can do so with an academic approach and avoid arguments when there is disagreement on interpretations of “facts.” Finally, I would like to see posts to this thread stay on topic and that they primarily regard the history of the Twin-Bar and questions and answers pertaining to it.


----------



## z-bikes (Nov 11, 2011)

I like your idea Phil so I moved my questions here.

What's the story with the two different front fender lengths on the Elgin over the fork fenders? Also, I know of 3 distinct Twin-Bar frames. Is that all there are or am I missing some?


----------



## then8j (Nov 11, 2011)

Here are a couple of pictures I pulled off a different thread from here on the cabe. I was amazed that there were such differences. Can these different frame be identified and explained?






Untitled by then8j, on Flickr



Untitled by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks guys!...I was sweating it thinking I might end up being a party of one over here. 

I have to start with thanks to Z-bikes for bringing up the front fender length question. It was not one that had crossed my radar before! For all the Over-The-Top fenders I have in my pile, I don't own, and have never run across a shorty or even noticed they existed before. 

It is clear they do exist based on the photo of one on Ohdeebee’s bike posted on the other thread and from studying catalog pictures with that in mind. It appears that the short fenders may have been the first version and the fenders were lengthened after the first year or so of production. 

The 1939 Spring/Summer catalog shows a girls (Murray) bike with what appears to be a short, Over-The-Top fender with a torpedo light perched precariously near the tip. The fenders may have been lengthened just for styling or for better weather protection but a likelihood is that they were modified to allow a larger area to locate a fender light. Since the fenders were originally designed for the Twin-Bars it may have been when they migrated to other models that the light issue became obvious. From 1939/40 on, it looks like the longer fenders were used on all the bikes with the O-T-T fenders.

Some of the questions this brings up to explore and answer are:

Are there two distinct lengths of OTT fenders or even more variations?

How does the length of Alloy fenders compare to the length of steel fenders?

Were the short fenders used by both Westfield and Murray-Ohio, or were they manufacturer specific?

Did the use of short fenders predate the use of longer ones or were both available during the entire production run of Twin-Bars?

If anyone wants to record some data for comparison, I would suggest measuring fenders along top of the curvature of the ridge from the tip backward to the front of the fork hole to have comparable numbers.

While on the topic of the fenders, until today I always thought the basic sheet metal was the same for all but I have noticed other variations which I’ll note while the topic is at hand.

The fender braces used on Westfield Twin-Bars are different than the ones used on Murray-Ohio built Twin-Bars. Westfield used braces that are not as wide but made from thicker stock. The Westfield braces have riveted eyelets whereas the Murray-Ohio braces have drilled plan ends. This goes for steel fenders, I can’t speak with any authority on the braces used with alloy fenders. 

In the first catalog, Twin-Bars are shown with only one set pf rear fender braces, beginning in the second catalog, versions without a rack are shown with an additional set of rear braces to stabilize the fender.

Versions of the front fender produced for a factory-installed headlight have two factory mounting holes that appear to have been drilled or punched in such a way that the fender ridge was slightly distorted by the operation. 

Rear fenders that were used on girl’s bikes with skirt guards have mounting holes for the guard.

And then there is that other thing…you know … ah…oops…

I shouldn’t be writing this without my fender pile available for reference…there is a plate riveted into the tail end of some of the fenders which I believe was there to hold a drop clip on bikes that needed it. I’ll check that one out this weekend if someone doesn’t come to my rescue on it! 

That covers fenders, or at least what I know, along with a reality infusion from Z-bikes. I’m going to go soak my fingers now and I’ll post what I know about frame differences in the next installment.


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok, sounds as if this is the place for my latest Twin Bar mystery....

I added a rough looking Twin Bar 4-Star to my herd early this year and since then have scoured the net looking for reference images, suffice it to say I've seen a bunch of photos of Twin Bars in the past 8 months or so.

Then, in a recent and interesting thread containing links to those Google patent documents I found this....





A different designer than the J.R. Morgan on the other Twin Bar patents, this one from 1943, much later in the Twin Bar timeline. Notice the difference in shape of the crank pod (more details of that crank pod can be seen elsewhere in the patent doc, not included above). What's most striking is the tank shape, quite a bit different, plain, simple, almost juvenile in its design in comparison to the much more attractive yet still poorly oriented Twin-60 tank. I have not personally seen an actual bike frame/crank pod/tank that represents the design above. Was this design stillborn?

But wait, in another recent thread involving one of the more reclusive members here we ogled over the photos in a gallery that appeared here at CABE and in one of them I noticed  something odd. Take a look at the fourth bike from the left, the black Twin Bar.... What is that tank??? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=640&attachmentid=30086


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 11, 2011)

RMS37 said:


> I shouldn’t be writing this without my fender pile available for reference…there is a plate riveted into the tail end of some of the fenders which I believe was there to hold a drop clip on bikes that needed it. I’ll check that one out this weekend if someone doesn’t come to my rescue on it!




This is correct, I believe I still have one of those plates with the broken-off drop clip end still attached to it.


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 11, 2011)

I think the shiny object in the photo is not the tank of the black 60, (I believe this is a late version, which came without a tank) but the rear fender of the green 50 behind it. Look at the position of the green chainguard for reference

The patent you have posted was filed in September of 1938, which puts it at the very beginning of things. It shows the Westfield head design and I imagine the other parts are shown in a crude form because the drawing which was prepared even earlier, was done when some of these parts were still in the conceptual stages of design.

The other thing is that patents are often assigned to individuals other than the designers so the names may be those of someone that is a direct employee of the company that will market, manufacture, or sell the product so the rights are more closely and tightly held


----------



## Talewinds (Nov 11, 2011)

Ahhh, mystery solved.


----------



## chitown (Nov 11, 2011)

*Shining light on the subject*

Found this little nugget.

View attachment 31165


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 11, 2011)

*Westfield Twinbar Blue*

I have attached a close up photo of the original blue paint of my 4-star.
Also, a pic of the SN is below, but it is only G11...nothing else hidden or unreadable.
This seems to only partially correspond to Mr. Columbia's numerology...





 

Any more speculation on date and a conclusive factory specified color?

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Twinbar (Nov 12, 2011)

*front fender length*

I have found two lengths of front fenders.  The Twinbar models who have a headlight attached to the front fender extend 10" past the head shroud. The twin 20 variations.  Bike with the headlight in the head shroud, 40's 50's 60's 4 stars have fenders that extend 7 ".


----------



## Sean (Nov 14, 2011)

They made Twins into the 50's and 60's?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Nov 14, 2011)

Sean said:


> They made Twins into the 50's and 60's?




Oh Lordy no...the reference is to the model


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 14, 2011)

while I'm not into the Elgin bikes I would like to get behind this kind of thread. this is what my site was supposed to highlight.
1938 Fall Winter:








1939:


----------



## Twinbar (Nov 14, 2011)

*Elgin Deluxe ( stripped twin 60)*

Something to note, the last catalog page shows the Deluxe for 1941 commonly mistaken for a Twin 60.  Now stripped down and lacking the exclusive Bluebird items and tank, this should be considered a separate model from the fully accessorized Twin 60.  They both share the same shroud but the leaf spring seat and Bluebird stem were replaced with normal production items.  The rear carrier was also borrowed from the 4 Star.  A great bike and a rare unique piece deserving of its own place in Twinbar history.


----------



## then8j (Nov 14, 2011)

These bikes where top end bikes at the time, coming out of the depresion, these where not cheap bikes. In 1940 $1.00 is equal to $15.63 today. So to buy a new twin 60 for your son it would cost the equilavent  of $655.67. The cheapest one in these ads was $18.88, or $295.09 todays dollars.  Fun little facts....


----------



## RMS37 (Nov 17, 2011)

*Elgin Twin-Bars in the Sears Catalog*

I’m late getting back here from answering a number of PM’s and weighing in on matters of CWC importance.

So… first of all, thanks Scott for posting the Sears catalog pages, It’s great to have you back and active on this site. 

Scott’s posts cover the first and the third of seven biannual issues of the big Sears Consumer catalogs that offered the Twin-Bar Elgins. Before I post what I know about Twin-Bar frames I think this is a good time to review in general where we get our information about these bikes and what that information shows us and what it leaves open to deduction and speculation.

The following piece was actually a bit of a hard slog to pull together, I want this thread to have a goal of gathering everything we can as a group to increase our knowledge about Twin-Bars. I also don’t mean to come off as being too hard line on the standards for “accurate restoration.” It is a choice that some (probably only a few) collectors will make and is not inherently better than any other approach to enjoying or assembling a Twin-Bar. If an accurate restoration is the goal for someone, (or if you are considering purchasing an original or restored Twin-Bar) then the information gathered here will be very helpful in making key decisions based on a best-practices approach to finding, assembling, or restoring a 100 point bike.   

*Elgin Twin-Bars in the Sears Catalog*

Sears offered the Elgin Twin-Bar model for about three and one half years beginning in the fall of 1938 and ending in late 1941 or early 1942. The model’s offering spans seven editions of their large, biannual mail order catalogs. 

These biannual Sears mail order catalogs comprise the largest body of printed information collectors have used to study the Twin-Bar and its variations. Beyond the catalogs, there is at least one special seasonal flyer, a parts catalog, and patent office filings that are widely available in the public domain. 

The information contained in those publications is a good basis for understanding the bike but there are limitations. 

To begin with, the Twin-Bars themselves were built in batches by two different manufacturers and while there are clear differences that are manufacturer dependent, no mention of this was made in the Sears consumer literature.

The catalogs themselves are only the tip of the iceberg of the printed information that was produced by Sears and by the bicycle’s manufacturers. The manufactures produced and exchanged production and preproduction information with Sears’ design and marketing staff and Sears themselves produced much more detailed literature that was supplied to their retail stores for ordering purposes and other literature breaking down the bikes by model and part numbers for the purpose of ordering repair and replacement parts for them. None of that information is readily available today and for that reason, the information that most of us draw on is a limited picture of what was actually produced. This is made clear by variations found in original bikes that do not clearly match a specific documented catalog listing.

In addition to bicycles specified for, illustrated in, and marketed and sold through the mail order catalogs and seasonal flyers, versions were produced that were sold directly from the floor of Sears’ retail stores. Some of those bikes were no doubt identical to catalog bikes but some may have been built or ordered by the stores in configurations different from those offered in the catalogs.

Ultimately, because it is impossible to time travel to the place and time of origin for these bicycles or have a conversation with the people who designed the bikes or made the production decisions we will never be able to recreate a complete picture of the production of these bicycles. We will also be able to gather all the documentation that was produced to design and market them. At best, we can gather the information necessary to determine a general overview that will allow us to reasonably separate what is factory from what is fantasy. 

It is impossible to know the extent of specifications and variations of all the Twin-Bars that left the factory(s), but while unknown, it is a finite number and choosing favorite features from several models, a la carte, may easily result is a variation that never actually existed

There will also always be bikes that appear to be original and correct that will try the limits of discernment, but with a well-understood background in the Twin-Bar, many obvious inconsistencies will become easy to spot. Then, if we choose to restore original bicycles or build replica clones of original models, there will be adequate information to provide accurate models and preclude inaccurate choices for those among us who care about such things.


----------



## then8j (Nov 17, 2011)

This is a parts list for the twin bar, not sure what year this is. the frame has the hole for the drop stand.





Scan by then8j, on Flickr


----------



## Elgin Baylor (Nov 17, 2011)

*Let's talk Head shroud*

Hi all, this is a great string, I love learning as much as possible about one of my favorite bicycles. Thanks for all the great information. I've been trying to figure out just how many head shroud variations there were. Here's some that I've seen. 1. there is a version with a single headlight and a built-in speedometer. 2. the version with a single headlight and no speedometer. 3. the version with two torpedo headlights, and 4. the basic "20" version which is a three piece design with no speedometer, headlight, etc. Did they also make a version of the basic "20" shroud with a headlight switch and button for models with a fender mounted torpedo headlight? Elgin


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 17, 2011)

some more stuff for you guys, this time compliments of Scott McCaskey these are photos of the clay mockups made apparently by Westfield, for Sears.


----------



## dave the wave (Nov 19, 2011)

*restored elgin twinn*

here's my elgin 20? 30?


----------



## then8j (Nov 19, 2011)

Good looking bike! You should post it in the 'Elgin twin bar count' thread also, it's a collection of pictures thread


----------



## Balloontyre (Nov 21, 2011)

*Westfield, or Murray How to Identify???*

Awesome thread!!!  How do the 2 different factory twins differ?  I have a 1939 53rd Anniversary Special where were these made?  Is there an accurate production number on the different models and the total number of twin bars manufactured from each plant?
Thanks all you Guru's


----------



## lobsterboyx (Nov 21, 2011)

Id also like to know how to spot the differences in frames. Having just bought my first twinbar from nate, im really interested to know the history and see where my bike plays in to it.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 2, 2011)

*Murray or Westfield Frame*

Can someone confirm the bike frames numbered #1 and #2 (red and silver) in photos attached early in the tread by are the Westfield variant.

Is there a hobby preference by collectors to which manufacturer produced the bike?

Thanks All


----------



## Talewinds (Dec 2, 2011)

Balloontyre said:


> Can someone confirm the bike frames numbered #1 and #2 (red and silver) in photos attached early in the tread by are the Westfield variant.
> 
> Is there a hobby preference by collectors to which manufacturer produced the bike?
> 
> Thanks All




Ya those are the Westfield ones. Preference? I don't know, from 10ft away it's as near as makes no difference, but after checking both types out, up close I'm happy I own a Murray-built one.


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 19, 2011)

*Serial Number, Kickstand*



scrubbinrims said:


> I have attached a close up photo of the original blue paint of my 4-star.
> Also, a pic of the SN is below, but it is only G11...nothing else hidden or unreadable.
> This seems to only partially correspond to Mr. Columbia's numerology...
> 
> ...




For Refference:
Original Finish, Westfield Built, 1939 53rd Anniversary Sale Twin Bar, Deep Brown w/Ivory Accents 
 D8948 and E11, Serial# seems to correspond to Mr Columbia's numerology not sure about (E11) Paint code maybe.

Does anyone know if this is the possitive lock sidestand reffenced in cataloge ad?

Can someone read the tire date code on these Crusaders?
V/R Ivo


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Dec 20, 2011)

As a point of clarification, the fourth bike from the left is an all original '41 "Finest Equipped" twin bar.  That model had a unique carrier with tail light and no tank.  What you are seeing where a tank would normally live is the rear fender of the neighboring Twin 50.


QUOTE=Talewinds;100887]Ok, sounds as if this is the place for my latest Twin Bar mystery....

I added a rough looking Twin Bar 4-Star to my herd early this year and since then have scoured the net looking for reference images, suffice it to say I've seen a bunch of photos of Twin Bars in the past 8 months or so.

Then, in a recent and interesting thread containing links to those Google patent documents I found this....





A different designer than the J.R. Morgan on the other Twin Bar patents, this one from 1943, much later in the Twin Bar timeline. Notice the difference in shape of the crank pod (more details of that crank pod can be seen elsewhere in the patent doc, not included above). What's most striking is the tank shape, quite a bit different, plain, simple, almost juvenile in its design in comparison to the much more attractive yet still poorly oriented Twin-60 tank. I have not personally seen an actual bike frame/crank pod/tank that represents the design above. Was this design stillborn?

But wait, in another recent thread involving one of the more reclusive members here we ogled over the photos in a gallery that appeared here at CABE and in one of them I noticed  something odd. Take a look at the fourth bike from the left, the black Twin Bar.... What is that tank??? http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/album.php?albumid=640&attachmentid=30086[/QUOTE]


----------



## Twinbar (Dec 24, 2011)

*Mystery tank*

The mystery tank is actually the rear fender of the green twin 50.  A bit of an optical illusion but wouldn't it have been fun to discover a never seen before aluminum tank.


----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 26, 2012)

*Frame Design, Frame/Tank, Gothic Guard*

These are design patents, unlike the construction patents in earlier post. Very good resolution for printing

http://www.google.com/patents?id=bk...2&ved=0CEEQ6AEwBQ#v=onepage&q=114,554&f=false

http://www.google.com/patents?id=W1...A&ved=0CD4Q6AEwAw#v=onepage&q=114,717&f=false

http://www.google.com/patents?id=u5...A&ved=0CDsQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=113,717&f=false


----------



## Tiger61 (Feb 7, 2012)

On a regular twin 20, was a front air cooled hub standard?  I'm trying to replace my front rim and have a front air cooled hub and not sure if that's how they came or with just a regular hub.  Can anyone shed some light on this for me?

Thanks...


----------



## RMS37 (Feb 7, 2012)

All of the Twin-bars, excepting late models on which the Stewart Warner Floating front hub was optional, were originally equipped with the air cooled Elgin/Musselman front hub.


----------



## zephyrblau (Sep 19, 2012)

detail shots of (what may be) 130763. there appears to be another number or character followed by the letter S. ie; 3S


----------



## bike (Feb 2, 2013)

*Not REAL expensive compared to the world of bikes today- deluxe manufactured rats*

Listed over 1k and road bikes............................as much as you want to spend so a 60 top of the line for ~$650 seems quite reasonable.



then8j said:


> These bikes where top end bikes at the time, coming out of the depresion, these where not cheap bikes. In 1940 $1.00 is equal to $15.63 today. So to buy a new twin 60 for your son it would cost the equilavent  of $655.67. The cheapest one in these ads was $18.88, or $295.09 todays dollars.  Fun little facts....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 21, 2013)

Phil, still learning about Elgins.... I checked out this thread, but I noticed there are variations in the drop-outs. Is there a way to identify by drop-outs what model they are 20-60?

ps, your PM's are full...


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

see above...


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> I noticed there are variations in the drop-outs. Is there a way to identify by drop-outs what model they are 20-60?




Can you post pics of drop outs?


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> Can you post pics of drop outs?




here B D pics....


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 26, 2013)

bricycle said:


> here B D pics....




That's only 1 pic, can you include more of the rear of the bike up to seat post platform too? Might be a Murray/Westfield thing


----------



## bricycle (Aug 26, 2013)

Balloontyre said:


> That's only 1 pic, can you include more of the rear of the bike up to seat post platform too? Might be a Murray/Westfield thing




added two...


----------



## RMS37 (Aug 26, 2013)

It is a Murray Frame. Murray built frames came with at least two different dropout patterns; those for drop stands with integral hanger mounting holes and those for kickstands, this is obviously a kickstand version. the other thing to look at is the mounting holes for a rack or the lack of those holes which may give a clue to the original model/build spec. I am not sure if that is foolproof because I think some of the drilled frames may have been factory built without the accessories. While this isn't exactly an answer to your question I will try to post more on the subject later.


----------



## gifarmer (Sep 4, 2014)

*Where's the serial number?*

I've been reading the threads about Twin-bars and see that serial numbers should be on, or near the tubes, near the crank. I took off the shroud and kickstand, but there are no numbers anywhere in that area. I don't see any anywhere else either.  Any ideas? My 4-Star Deluxe was made by Murray, has original paint, model number 502-132 is on the decal by the seat post.  I'd like to find a catalog listing for this model and figure out what year it was made.

Also, I'm looking for a nice original paint hockey stick chain guard with black stripe.

Thanks!
Greg


----------



## MOTOmike (Sep 15, 2014)

*Elgin Twin 20 / 30 Fork Interchangeability*

Hello,

I have an Elgin Twin 20 / 30, and the fork is bent back, plus the steer tube was totally tweaked when a former owner put it in a vice.... so I am looking for a replacement fork.

My fork end to end is 22 1/2" long.  I just spoke to someone who says they have a ladies Elgin fork but it is 22 1/4" long.

Does anyone have any 1st hand knowledge about whether these two forks (Elgin mens / ladies) are interchangeable?

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## kevin x (Oct 19, 2014)

*Elgin twin bar serial number locations*

Hello Twin bar afficianados,

Where are the serail numbers located? I have seen some on the drop outs, some on the bottom bracket and some on a decal on the seat post. IS there a general rule on location?  Also is there a source for identifying year, model and/or color based on the serial number?
One other post mentioned Mr Columbia'a website. Does this cover only Westfield models?

thanks


----------



## kevin x (Oct 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## BobP (Oct 31, 2014)

*Which twin model is this?*

Hello, I posted this over in the determining value thread the other day.  Does anyone know which twin bar model this is (20?, 30?, other?).   It has a single headlight that you can't really see in the pictures and a gear shifter on the right top twin tube (I have not seen any online so far with this shifter other than in the ads from the day).  Everything is original on it, just missing grips and tires.  Thanks.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2014)

It is a Twin 20. V/r Shawn


----------



## bike (Oct 31, 2014)

*20*

20 30 had aluminum fenders and 40 had head shroud light and rear horn "pod"


----------



## BobP (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks a lot folks, appreciate it.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## BobP (Nov 16, 2014)

BobP said:


> Thanks a lot folks, appreciate it.
> 
> Regards,
> Bob




A couple of pics with some new tires and grips, rides nice in the basement, hope weather cooperates to try outside soon.  Does anyone know how to put headlight battery in?  I took off lens cap and can access the bulb but didn't want to force anything.


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 17, 2018)

This thread deserves being resurrected!  Anybody have more Elgin Twin observations or info to add?


----------



## Dave Stromberger (Apr 18, 2018)

Does anyone know "what's up" with the variation in the louvers on the battery bomb? Mine has no extra slot below the bottom louver, where I see others do, and it looks like it's a clearance slot for the horn?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 19, 2018)

I've always been curious about the coaster brake arm attachment point on these bikes.
I find it hard to believe, that after all the incredible design features of this magnificent bicycle, that they would omit any practical way to anchor the brake arm.
Almost every Twin-Bar I see, just has a big ugly brake strap wrapped around the loop tail of the frame.
Is this really the best they could do?
There are factory holes in the stamped sheet metal portion of the frame, that appear to be intended for some type of bracket to anchor the brake arm onto.
Where is this bracket, and what does it look like?


----------



## Kickstand3 (Apr 19, 2018)

Here’s my 4 Star 


Drop Stand and Factory Kick Stand  . Is that the way they came ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ZAKS62 (Aug 18, 2019)

Reposted from another tread i started >>> Gentlemen, im new to the CABE and also fairly new to balloon tire bikes. I stumbled upon an Elgin Twin at an estate auction this week, its in pieces, someone had started restoring it, but they aren't around to ask... trying to determine which model, 20, 30, etc, and narrow down correct year and options to properly put it back together. There was no seat, no handlebars, no fenders. Don't know if they should be painted or chrome, if it actually would have had a fender mounted light, luggage rack, and chaingaurd or not, seems to be some debate on that. Basically any info is appreciated. I included a few pics of what I got.  I have read this thread, thanks for the link, some interesting stuff, very appreciated. Still very cloudy though, and that may just be the way it is,idk. I am guessing the MOS under the serial number on my bike implies a Murray built bike? I was able to find the correct wheels for the bike at the sale. Matching rims with the finned "air cooled" hubs. Bike also came with a Stewart Warner floating hub, just one, for front? I have noticed differences in the front shrouds for the 20-30 models, mine has a big V design on front with elgin letters, have seen some with ribbed sides, is that a maker difference or year?


----------



## makah1 (Aug 28, 2019)

On the road again!


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> I've always been curious about the coaster brake arm attachment point on these bikes.
> I find it hard to believe, that after all the incredible design features of this magnificent bicycle, that they would omit any practical way to anchor the brake arm.
> Almost every Twin-Bar I see, just has a big ugly brake strap wrapped around the loop tail of the frame.
> Is this really the best they could do?
> ...




I got the 1939, Sears, 53rd Anniversary Special, out for today’s, Cyclone Coaster, Sears September Ride, so I thought I’d post a few pics of that brake arm attachment strap I had mentioned a few years ago.







I works very well, is fully adjustable, and about the cleanest looking application that I have ever seen on one of these model bikes.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2019)

1939 Sears, 53rd Anniversary Special.


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 12, 2021)

Thanks for all the  great information guys  !!!!


----------



## tacochris (Feb 12, 2021)

I have this fork, chrome embellishment and fender in original paint that came to me in a large parts pile buy.  Can anyone tell me based on the measurement if this is a girls or boys fork setup? 
My goal is to pass it on to someone who needs it but I dont want to advertise it incorrectly as one or the other and look like Im trying to scam folks.


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 12, 2021)

Did all twinn's have a solid chainring, mine is a 40 I think and it dosen't.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Kinda hard to tell from that pic but it looks like a Shelby chain ring. V/r Shawn


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 13, 2021)

Good day fellow cabers , does anyone have any head shrouds or crank shrouds for sale reproduction is ok , thsnks OZ !!!!!!


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Feb 13, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Did all twinn's have a solid chainring, mine is a 40 I think and it dosen't.
> 
> View attachment 1356702
> 
> ...



It's not correct, but should be easy to find right one. FYI, the girls 22 tooth versions of both style chain rings make for a better ride, easier to find. Here is a pic of two correct types used on the Twins. Notice the "slotted" type on right.


----------

